# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ту-154Б в М.1:72

## serjo

Модель самолета

----------


## Nazar

Переместил обе твои темы в соответствующий раздел. Предупреждаю сразу, что делаю уже не в первый раз, если здесь только намек появится на то, что уже происходило на многих сайтах, с твоим участием, все темы будут удалены, ты навсегда забанен. Надеюсь на понимание, в который раз....

----------


## serjo

Nazar !! Матерная ругань вымарана цензурой. Участник serjo забанен за нарушение сразу нескольких правил форума. - Д.Срибный

----------

